# Wife Sponsoring Husband and working?



## MrMayall (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I wonder if someone can set me straight with a query I have regarding my ability to work when we arrive in Abu Dhabi (I know this section of the forum is focused on Dubai, but didn't know where else to look?)

My wife is a teacher of 10 years and has accepted a job offer at a British school in Abu Dhabi, she will be sponsoring both myself and our daughter. - she will be on an international contract of employment and will benefit from the accommodation, health care etc..

My question is am I allowed to work if I am being sponsored by my wife, I'm thinking its going to be fine but i will need to ensure I only accept a local contract of employment?? ( unless I secure a better package than my wife, which is unlikely.)

I have 15 years sales management in Pharma / Finance and would be looking for similar..

Thanks so much for any feedback!!


----------



## travertine (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi. No one else has responded so here's my take on the situation. I assume the same labour laws will apply in AD as in Dubai but I may be wrong. I've been here over a year and I'm in the same situation with my wife sponsoring me. I naively assumed that in this country any labour law that applied to women would surely apply to men at least equally or in the man's favour. If a man can sponsor his wife and is prepared to give her permission to work (imagine) then of course it would work the other way. Only fair. NO. It is inconceivable apparently in this country that a man would have to get permission from his wife to work. So even if your wife prepares the letter stating she has no objection, it has no legal standing and you cannot legally work (part time or full time). Female spouses and employers, on the other hand, take advantage of this sponsorship arrangement because it negates the need for labour cards and overseas hirings. An incredible situation really for male spouses! You have two options according to a local lawyer on one of the popular radio stations: find a job (most likely full time) and an employer that will sponsor you (i.e. move off your wife's visa) or start your own business (with all the hassle and cost that applies). If all you were seeking was some part time work so that you could be the principal person at home for the family, you may have to think again. Best of luck and I only hope the situation is different in AD.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

travertine said:


> Best of luck and I only hope the situation is different in AD.


Based on 2nd hand information, its the same in Abu Dhabi. The husband needs to be sponsored by employer if working.
No idea what OP means by "i will need to ensure I only accept a local contract of employment". In law there is no differentiation between the "local" and "overseas" contract - the benefits (flights etc.) can be customised


----------



## MrMayall (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you for your replies,

In answer to your question ref my saying "Local Contract" etc- I was naively under the impression that if I look an international contract my wife would lose her " Employment Benefits". My Mistake.

So am I right in summarising…. that I am allowed to work full-time if the company I work for sponsors me (and me alone) - And this will have not consequence on my wife's "Employment Benefits"??

Once again, Thank you so much for any experience or advice!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

MrMayall said:


> And this will have not consequence on my wife's "Employment Benefits"??


There is no law to govern this so no one can give you the right answer.
It depends on the wife's company - so if the company has policies in place that if the spouse works then there is no duplication of allowances, then maybe this is something you would need to make sure you get only from one employer.
But depends on the company. Not a legal matter.


----------



## MrMayall (Nov 3, 2013)

I see,... my wife has been given a contract that highlights her employment benefits "Accommodation, health, Flights etc, and it clearly states that - if her spouse was to get a job then these benefits CANNOT be duplicated. - I can see the logic here.

I was just getting a little worried that because i was being sponsored by my wife (teacher) I would have legal/political problems getting myself a full-time job…


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
When we first came to Dubai - my wife sponsored me and our son.
Then i got a full time job, cancelled my spouse visa and my company sponsored me on my own visa.
Local contract - so no housing allowances - but do get flights home, travelling expenses etc.
Hope this helps
Cheers
Steve


----------



## MrMayall (Nov 3, 2013)

Thats a real relief to hear Steve, Thanks!

Very much appreciate everyones contribution


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Being on your Spouse's visa does NOT negate the need for a labor card. This is still a legal requirement to work.


----------



## MrMayall (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you, Initially it all appears very complex...

But I will do lots of reading around this, and ensure i get a Labour card..Which I assume i can apply for when i have a visa?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

MrMayall said:


> Thank you, Initially it all appears very complex... But I will do lots of reading around this, and ensure i get a Labour card..Which I assume i can apply for when i have a visa?


Your employer applies for the labor card. In your case, as it seems your wife won't be able to sponsor you when you find a job, that's irrelevant because you'll get one when the sponsor processes your visa. 

Companies employing females on spouse or parental visas that do not obtain labor cards for them are breaking the law. The NOC doesn't negate the legal requirement for a labor card.


----------

